# Router Bit Woes - HELP!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My router bit cutters quit cutting. They are spinning freely.

Router bit - Freud Premier Rail and stile bit set Freud 99-763

I am talking about the bit on the left in the picture. I was running the rail across the bit when it suddenly quit cutting. The bit is spinning in the router but the two slot cutters are freewheeling.

I double checked to make sure the nut was tighten on the shaft.

I took the bit apart but I can't get the two cutters to come off the shaft.

Does anyone have this bit and can you help?
I haven't used it much so if I can't figure it out I will take it back to rockler and see what they say.

Thanks.
All help appreciated.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have it but I haven't used it yet. I did a quick google search to see if anybody has had problems with that set and didn't get any hits. I have used lots of other bits where the nut held the cutter(s) on and have never had one free wheel on me. I am really curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike 
Like Charlie waiting on the answer to this.
They advertise Freud's Lifetime Guarantee guess we will see


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mik; _you've_ obviously spent some time thinking through the issue so I'm basically thinking out loud to myself here.
The nut has to transfer force, either through the shim, or directly to the inner rim of the bearing, and down through the body of the cutters to I'm guessing a shoulder on the shaft?
If at any point any of those components don't have some serious pressure on the contact faces, the cutters will spin freely. My first guess would be the bearing(?) being the problem. You've no doubt disassembled the components and examined each piece carefully? 
My philosophy has always been, "It worked before; now it doesn't. What's CHANGED?"
...something's worn, broken or missing, generally speaking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dan

You are on the right track; It sounds like a user error. Mike if you took the nut off and moved the shims or washers around you didn't put them back in the right spot. It's a normal thing with many when they start to use the higher end bits.

===


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Dan
> 
> You are on the right track; It sounds like a user error. Mike if you took the nut off and moved the shims or washers around you didn't put them back in the right spot. It's a normal thing with many when they start to use the higher end bits.
> 
> ===


I will recheck everything. I had to remove some shims from underneath the brg because my stock is less than 3/4 inch thick. Otherwise the piece would not make contact with the bearing as it passes across the cutters.

Something that has me puzzled is the pics indicate that shims are located in between the two cutters. So I should also be able to remove the top cutter and take out a couple. But, I couldn't get it to come off. I wanted to cut a thinner groove for the raised panel lip.

I will report back later.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Improper shimming does sound like a possibility. There should be shims or washers pressing against both sides of the bearing hub but not the outer race. Is that a possibility Mike?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Update. Problem resolved.

Thanks to all for their input. The poorly written, in tiny print, instructions says you can make adjustments by removing shims. I doesn't say anything about putting them back on the top of the stack. Apparently, I had created a stack that was a smidgeon short of the threads and the nut bottomed out but didn't tighten the stack sufficiently.

I took it apart and added one shim and the washer under the bearing and then put the remainder of the shims/washer/spacer back on and tightened the nut securely. The bit is working as it is designed and I was able to complete cutting the rails and stiles for the drawer fronts I am building.

Still learning about these fancy bits.
Thanks again.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are the latest in rail and stile technology. How do like the job they are doing? I got the 99-761 set off ebay for $45 which is almost like stealing them. I won't be using them for a few months yet but couldn't pass that deal up.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done, Team! Mike's buying...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Well done, Team! Mike's buying...


I wish y'all were a little closer I would certainly be up for that.

Thanks everyone for your input. It's great to have knowledgeable folks that can help solve problems that pop up.

The router bit set works great. It is the most expensive bit set I have purchased but it is well made and looks like it is pretty customizable with the shims in place in different places for adjustments.

Here are a couple pics of my set up and the results.

Mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I wish y'all were a little closer I would certainly be up for that.
> 
> Mike


With PayPal and the internet...we're all right next door!! My e-mail address is..aw, never mind!! 

Glad it worked out!!

earl


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Excellent troubleshooting gentlemen! You guys solved the problem before I could even get my 2 cents in! Not that it would've been worth 2 cents but...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The results are worth the effort, Mike.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would change that arbor.
Running, even for seconds, with cutters static and the arbor spinning can spoil the precision fit of both.


----------

